# Gliders and hooks for 2007 Swift Sundance



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

Please can anyone tell me where I can get gliders and hooks for the curtain rail and curtains in a 2007 Swift Sundance Motorhome?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

From the subject title I thought maybe you wanted to tow a flying machine!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

A picture would be handy, if they look the same as mine I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Silent Gliss*

Most boats motorhomes & caravans seem to use these. I have just bought rails hooks & gliders from them for my conversion. If you look on my Trafic Black Spot Gallery there are pictures of the system. I sprayed the ali rails black to suit my colour scheme. Beware, you need to buy their hooks to fit their gliders.
http://www.sg-s.co.uk/index.php?osCsid=9feb24278a2629bfd77554f3ff5b74fb
Stearman65


----------

